# Psyker chapter master?



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Just wondering if it is forbidden for a chapter master to be a psyker, any assistance would be fantastic.:biggrin:


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

i cant remember for my life where i read this, but i think chapter masters CAN be psykers they just arent since if they show any warp skills they go to train to become a librarian. i do know though that they cant be both the chapter master and the chief librarian at the same time. thats somewhere in the codex astartes.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

It is not unknown for a First Librarian to take the position of leading the chapter for a period of time after the others available have died, as evidenced by the _Soul Drinker Omnibus_. However, whether or not they can take the position permanently...that, I do not know.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I am aware of the soul drinkers story at least I have seen the book and know that they did have a psyker chapter master.......... although they were excommunicated traitors last time I checked. I personally don’t see why this would be a problem...... actually a slight one havening to do with taint but other than that I don’t see a problem.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Its not impossible for a librarian to be a chapter master, however it is not always the best of choices. As powerful and loyal as a librarian may be, they are apart from their brothers in most chapters, their skills leaving them potentially open to taint and corruption.

To give them authority over an entire chapter, a position in which they lead an entire body of space marines and must inspire them amongst other things; such a thing might be better left to a battle brother without connections and influence borne of the warp.


This is not always the case, some chapters like the Blood Ravens have a heavier focus on psykers but they are the exception to the rule, not the rule itself.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Darkreever has it spot on, if anything - having a Librarian as Chapter Master would be an unnecessary risk, unless the circumstance arose where such a promotion would be necessary - The Great Father (Azariah Vidya) of the Blood Ravens for example was the Chief Librarian and was promoted to Chapter Master (combining the two roles) during a campaign in the Gothic Sector because both the Chapter Master and High Chaplain were killed.

But as Darkreever said, the Blood Ravens are a chapter who focus heavily on Psykers, thus are an exception to the norm.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sarpedon of the Soul Drinkers was technically the Chapter Master, even if they were rogue. Other then that its entirely possible some psykers are chapter masters. There was even a Dreadnought Chapter Master, the Blood Swords Chapter, until he died on Baal.

Other then Sarpedon the only other psyker Chapter Master we know of is Azariah Vidya of the Blood Ravens.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the assistance guys. I was thinking of making my chapter master a psyker for his fluff but had some hang ups on the matter, obviously, but thanks to you guys I can continue unhindered. :thank_you:


----------

